# article: The Driverless Car Revolution Has Begun -- Here's How To Profit



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/stephe...n-has-begun-heres-how-to-profit/#154970d161cf

I was considering purchasing a late-model car to go Uberring, but after reading this, I think such a purchase would be a lemon.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Does this guy write for Hollywood? He sure makes a lot of fantastic assumptions about a completely unproven technology.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

BS story to try to save these companies from losing more from their stupid investors and the revenue they are throwing away on this pipe dream.

*Stephen McBride*
was born in Dublin, Ireland, and am a professional fund manager and the chief analyst at RiskHedge

https://www.riskhedge.com/post/end-steering-wheel Here is another story this shill wrote.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Hey Stephen, what's up? I'm not wasting my time reading your article. Also, no one buys a late model car to "go Uberring".


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Hey Stephen, what's up? I'm not wasting my time reading your article. Also, no one buys a late model car to "go Uberring".
> View attachment 257786


I thought Uber would not allow me to use a car with 170K miles in "rough" condition, and so I would need to buy a new car.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

jeanocelot said:


> I thought Uber would not allow me to use a car with 170K miles in "rough" condition, and so I would need to buy a new car.


your joking right?

Depending on what city your in the limit is 15 years old, no limit on mileage, and no inspection needed.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

its the same guy posting all the same unicorn articles that never ever show a sdc actually driving itself

just a bunch of blah blah blah


----------



## Five Hole (Sep 8, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> its the same guy posting all the same unicorn articles that never ever show a sdc actually driving itself
> 
> just a bunch of blah blah blah


They're testing self driving cars here in Ontario on public roads. If you can't stop them in Canada, you can't stop them anywhere.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Five Hole said:


> They're testing self driving cars here in Ontario on public roads. If you can't stop them in Canada, you can't stop them anywhere.


Show me pictures of the cars showing the driver not driving the car. Take pics or videos. I want to see the car actually driving itself.

I'll wait.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Can


Five Hole said:


> They're testing self driving cars here in Ontario on public roads. If you can't stop them in Canada, you can't stop them anywhere.


Canada lept on the Agenda 21 cause.

Note Canda INSTANTLY started paying the World Government CARBON TAX as Soon
As Justin Trudeau took office !

Never mind their Rampant Socialism.


----------



## Five Hole (Sep 8, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Can
> 
> Canada lept on the Agenda 21 cause.
> 
> ...


What you have to understand about Trudeau is, he's an idiot.



uberdriverfornow said:


> Show me pictures of the cars showing the driver not driving the car. Take pics or videos. I want to see the car actually driving itself.
> 
> I'll wait.


Google Waymo self driving cars. Click videos.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Stephen? 'S thatchoo again?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Five Hole said:


> What you have to understand about Trudeau is, he's an idiot.
> 
> Google Waymo self driving cars. Click videos.


lol Just because they call it a self driving car doesn't mean it self drives.

I'm in Mountain View each and every day and I never see these cars driving themselves. Period. The driver always has their hands on the steering wheel and are driving the car. There are almost no exceptions.

You said you got self driving cars. Just take some video of them showing the steering wheel not being driven by the driver.

Again, I'll wait.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Attn investors!

Here’s how to profit from SDCs:

1 invest in anything but SDCs
2 make money


----------

